
Years of Howard Stern’s interviews with Trump now gone after DMCA takedown - chakalakasp
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/years-of-howard-sterns-interviews-with-trump-now-gone-after-dmca-takedown/
======
chakalakasp
Normally wouldn’t submit a political link, but the intersection of DMCA and
copyright law with what feels like a pretty legitimate case for fair use
(IANAL) seems like it makes a good fit here. When you start getting down to
YouTube striking entire archives of interviews with the future president based
on DMCA alone, something about the process seems haywire.

